# Sexing rats?



## Bootsy (Jan 3, 2009)

Please could someone help me to identify the sex of rat # 3 in these photos. I have looked at all the pics on this site showing the difference but I am still unsure of the third ratty. They are about 4 to 5 weeks old.

Boy









Girl









???


----------



## Three Deep (Jan 8, 2009)

That looks to be like a boy.


----------



## Three Deep (Jan 8, 2009)

*That looks to me like a boy.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Id also say boy


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Unless there's a little vagina under the urethra thats a little boy.

BUT they are nowhere near 5 weeks of age...more like 3-4 weeks

THIS is a 5 week old baby girl









THIs is a 5 week old baby boy (brother)


----------

